
Portrait of an Inessential Government Worker - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-10-15/lifesaving-coast-guard-scientist-reflects-on-government-service
======
neonate
[https://outline.com/vgFAp2](https://outline.com/vgFAp2)

